# Vivarium Design Concept



## LizardsFromTheOZ (Oct 24, 2011)

I have been trying to come up with ideas for my first vivarium design. I like the natural look of many that I have seen but want something else added. I thought about where dart frogs are from in general and decided that a temple ruin design would be cool. I searched for pictures and found a few but many of them were poorly design and didn't really look realistic. I drew up a design that I am considering doing if I don't come up with anything else better. It might be challenging but I prefer my projects to be that way. The tank I am going to use is a 30 gallon and the dimensions are 36X12X18. The design may be off a bit for the tank but it can be adjusted for the aquarium choice. Once I decide on a concept then I will decide what frogs I would like to have. From there I will decide the plant list for the tank. I plant to put more in then what it pictured but just wanted to keep the drawing where I could see all the other designs. Let me know what you think and any suggestions you might have will be appreciated. I also would like to find some nice natural looking temple vivariums.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh I like it!

I've seen a few vivs with Mayan themes. I'll see if I can dig some up.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

this is awesome!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, that really puts my 30g pothos and leaf litter tank to shame.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

OZ, the best inspiration would be to search for pictures of real life ruins, then try to replicate them. I think what people forget to do is make everything look aged. If I were to ever do a ruin viv, I would carve out what the ruin looks like in pristine condition first. Then literally tear it apart, break chunks off, round the corners, and lay it out like a pile of rubble with nature taking over. Sharp corners and clean surfaces typically dont last thousands of years exposed to the elements.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

A few inspirational links:

angkor wat - Google Search
And,
angkor thom - Google Search

not Mayan, but way cool nonetheless.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont know that you would want to buy this but it could give you some inspiration....

Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Large Mayan Ruin Background

Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Cobble Floor


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the idea but you'll never get it to look realistic imo.
How could you possibly fit a mayan temple in a 30 gallon viv 
The temple could look realistic in miniature but the plants will be out of scale.

But I'm curious what it will looks like.


----------

